# Dasher lift kit?



## Bajadasher81 (May 25, 2019)

Yeah soo I’m a proud new owner of a 81 dasher diesel and I’m going to lift it! Any one else ever done it or have any advice? I’ve seen Newer passats lifted


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Bajadasher81 said:


> Yeah soo I’m a proud new owner of a 81 dasher diesel and I’m going to lift it! Any one else ever done it or have any advice? I’ve seen Newer passats lifted


Never seen one, but I'm looking forward to your progress :beer:


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

They aren't very good candidates for it since they have independent from suspension. There are definitely parts out there to convert to RWD if you don't have it already so you might also be able to convert it to solid axle.


----------

